# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Bussit 55, 55A ja 506 ajavat 20.8. alkaen Kumpulan kampusalueen kautta

## RSS

Bussit *55*, *55A* ja tiedelinja *506* ajavat torstaista 20.8. alkaen Kumpulan kampusalueen kautta reittiä Väinö Auerin katu - Gustaf Hällströminkatu - Pietari Kalmin katu.

Bussit 55 ja 55A ajavat kampusalueen kautta arkisin n. klo 7 - 18, bussi 506 koko liikennöintiaikansa eli ma - pe n. klo 5 - 22.30. Linjojen 55 ja 55A lähdöt Kumpulan kampusalueen kautta ajetaan tunnuksilla 55K ja 55AK.

Reittimuutos ilmoitettiin aikaisemmin alkavaksi 16.8., mutta aloitus siirtyy muutamalla päivällä, koska kadunrakennustyöt jatkuvat ennakoitua pitempään.


Linjojen 55 ja 55A reitti Kumpulassa 20.8. alkaen (pdf): Liite 542
Tiedelinjasta 506 tietoa YTV:n sivuilla


Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## vristo

> ajetaan tunnuksilla 55K ja 55AK.


Eipä ole kirjaintunnus "K" ollut juurikaan käytössä Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä tähän asti; taisi olla 94K joskus muinoin, mutta onko muita ollut? Kahden kirjaimen tunnusosaa en myöskään muista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eipä ole kirjaintunnus "K" ollut juurikaan käytössä Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä tähän asti; taisi olla 94K joskus muinoin, mutta onko muita ollut? Kahden kirjaimen tunnusosaa en myöskään muista.


93K ja 93AK on nykyisessäkin linjastossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eipä ole kirjaintunnus "K" ollut juurikaan käytössä Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä tähän asti; taisi olla 94K joskus muinoin, mutta onko muita ollut?.


Raitiopuolella on Käpylään kolisteltu joinakin aikoina mm. 6K:lla ja 8K:lla. Ovat olleet ruuhka- yms. täytelinjoja.

----------


## vristo

> 93K ja 93AK on nykyisessäkin linjastossa.


Ai niin, enpäs muistanutkaan. Noissa Helsingin uusissa kaupunginosissa en ole viela tosin käynytkään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiopuolella on Käpylään kolisteltu joinakin aikoina mm. 6K:lla ja 8K:lla


Ja tietysti myös pelkällä K:lla!

----------


## Albert

> Ja tietysti myös pelkällä K:lla!


Ja KL ja KM ja KP.

----------

